# connection options needed.



## cdickers (Nov 26, 2004)

here is my scenario.
I have a 222, with a single coax coming out of the wall. I have it in dual mode, so I have a dpd2 splitter sending the TV2 signal to another room. Straight forward.

Now, I want to add a off-air antenna. I thought I would be able to stack the dpd2 splitters and split of a antenna connection. I tried this, and if I split off the SAT inputs, the UHF/VHF signal seems to disapper. If I split off the ANT inputs, I get some of my locals, but TV2's signal is full of static. So... does anyone know how to make this work?

thanks

-Craig


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

I think your best option is to figure out how to run some more cable. You'll either need to run a dedicated TV-2 cable or a dedicated antenna cable, but you can't double-diplex.


----------

